# Alte Shimano XT & Sram MRX kindgerecht modifizieren



## Pan Tau (29. Mai 2010)

Wie bereits mehrfach ge-/beschrieben, habe ich das Marin Hidden Canyon meiner Tochter modifiziert und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden...

Eigentlich denn die Kombination aus altem Shimano XT Schaltwerk und neuen Sram MRX Drehgriffen lässt sich - besonders in den ersten beiden Gängen - für Kinderhände nur schwer schalten. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit wenig Aufwand Verbesserung zu schaffen - bspw. mit einer Art Umlenkrolle - oder ist die Kombination einfach ungeeignet?

Da in Kürze die AC Mini LE Kurbeln kommen, muss ich an das Bike sowieso nochmals ran und würde das dann gerne in einem Aufwasch erledigen.


----------



## Lokomotive (29. Mai 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Da in Kürze die AC Mini LE Kurbeln kommen, .



Sowas such ich auch noch. Wo gibts die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (30. Mai 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Wie bereits mehrfach ge-/beschrieben, habe ich das Marin Hidden Canyon meiner Tochter modifiziert und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden...
> 
> Eigentlich denn die Kombination aus altem Shimano XT Schaltwerk und neuen Sram MRX Drehgriffen lässt sich - besonders in den ersten beiden Gängen - für Kinderhände nur schwer schalten. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit wenig Aufwand Verbesserung zu schaffen - bspw. mit einer Art Umlenkrolle - oder ist die Kombination einfach ungeeignet?



nee, nicht wirklich. 
höchstens du tauscht das schaltwerk gegen eins mit inverser schaltlogik aus. sehr leichtgängig sind die alten xtr varianten, preiswert dazu. wenn sie dann 'nen grösseres rad bekommt mit normaler schaltlogik musst du ihr dann halt erklären das sie die drehgriff zum schneller fahren nach 8 oder 9 drehen muss 

ist aber in dem alter eh völlig banane, die drehen solange rum bis es leichter oder schwerer wird.

ciao
flo


----------



## midige (30. Mai 2010)

@Pan Tau:
Sehr leichtgängig sind die Shimano Revoshift, gibt es soweit ich weiß bis siebenfach.
Sind natürlich keine Edelteile.
Am 24er Specialized A1 meiner Tochter habe ich SRAM ESP 7.0 Schaltwerk und Drehgriffe 8-fach mit durchgehender
Außenhülle montiert. Die Griffe sind nicht die "Shortys" ca. 50mm breit, sondern sie sind doppelt so breit, sodaß sie mit der ganzen Kinderhand umfaßt werden können. 
Klappt nach Umgewöhnung von Revoshift prima, bis jetzt auch kein versehentliches Schalten. Ach ja, die Tochter ist elf.
Weiterer Vorteil: Mit ESP gehört Schaltung einstellen (fast) der Vergangenheit an.

Grüße

Michael

Suche:

Artikel Leserbike aus BIKE 09/08 (Specialized Hotrock A1 24 er) als pdf, das Bild auf der HP ist zum Nachlesen unbrauchbar

SID mit 63mm  FW und Discaufnahme


----------



## Pan Tau (31. Mai 2010)

Lokomotive schrieb:


> Sowas such ich auch noch. Wo gibts die?



Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455629&referrerid=21456


----------



## Pan Tau (31. Mai 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> wenn sie dann 'nen grösseres rad bekommt mit normaler schaltlogik musst du ihr dann halt erklären das sie die drehgriff zum schneller fahren nach 8 oder 9 drehen muss
> 
> ist aber in dem alter eh völlig banane, die drehen solange rum bis es leichter oder schwerer wird.



Das hat ja noch ein wenig Zeit und wird aus meiner Sicht bestimmt das geringere Problem. Momentan flucht sie wie ein Fuhrkutscher wenn sie den ersten und/oder zweiten Gang nicht reinbekommt, weil die Kraft ihrer Kinderhände nicht ausreicht...


----------



## Pan Tau (31. Mai 2010)

midige schrieb:


> Sehr leichtgängig sind die Shimano Revoshift, gibt es soweit ich weiß bis siebenfach.



Ich nehme an, du meinst den Shimano Tourney Revoshift A-SLRS43R7A Drehgriffschalter und werde den Tipp in Kürze testen un berichten - Danke!



midige schrieb:


> Sind natürlich keine Edelteile.



So sehr ich Edelteile schätze, bringen die nix wenn meine Tochter nicht anständig in die kleinen Gänge schalten kann - ich kriege bald 'nen Schiebearm...


----------



## Lokomotive (31. Mai 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455629&referrerid=21456



Also hast Du die  Kurbel in diesem USA-BMX-Laden bestellt?

Wie teuer war es denn insgesamt mit Porto/Zoll etc. in  ?


----------



## BikerDad (1. Juni 2010)

Ich kann Dir von meiner schreiben, das waren dann 120 Euro mit Zoll und Versand. Vielleicht gehts ja so durch, ohne Zoll, dann ca. 25 Euro weniger. Der Versand war halt auch nochmal ordentlich hoch. Gewicht, wenns auf die letzten gramm ankommt ist fast unschlagbar - 135 mm 400 gramm beide Arme.

MfG Dirk


----------



## stivinix (1. Juni 2010)

Inverses Schaltwerk und Gripshift (Attack) funktioniert erfahrungsgemäß nicht gut (hoher Widerstand in eine Richtung)

Ich hab MRX mit 105er RR Schaltwerk kombiniert....


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Juni 2010)

stivinix schrieb:


> Inverses Schaltwerk und Gripshift (Attack) funktioniert erfahrungsgemäß nicht gut (hoher Widerstand in eine Richtung)
> 
> Ich hab MRX mit 105er RR Schaltwerk kombiniert....



?? dem drehgriff ist völlig wurscht in welche richtung er nun das sw befördern muss, da die reibung ohne sw völlig gleich ist ob nun hoch oder runter geschaltet wird. 
der widerstand ist rein von der feder im sw abhängig, bei den "alten" xtr schaltwerken der 95xer serie ist diese feder eher auf der schwachen seite ...

... meine tochter ist damit (mrx und inverses 95xer sw) am 20er 3 jahre gefahren. die kombi schaltete wesentlich leichter wie alles andere. ich hab so ziemlich alles was der markt hergab ausprobiert, da sie damals sehr kleine hände hatte und damit selbst mit dem mrx und normalem ultegra sw kaum schalten konnte ... 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lokomotive (2. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte jetzt mal für meine 8-jährige Tochter probieren, ob Sie vielleicht mit den normalen "Fingerhebeln" von Shimano besser klar kommt, als mit Gripshift.


----------



## GravityForce (2. Juni 2010)

Finger weg von Revoshift! Die habe ich gerade bei beiden Rädern meiner Jungs runtergeschmissen und gegen Shifter ersetzt! Den 1. die sind im Duchmesser zu dick, die Kids können nicht richtig packen und 2. Schalten die sowas von bescheiden das einem der Spaß schon beim zusehen vergeht....
Die einzige Option die ich gesehen habe war, neues Hinterrad mit Deore Nabe und ne 9fach Kassette drauf, dazu ein Schaltwerk mit kurzem/mittlerem Käfig und Schalthebeln...die Jungs lieben es 
Schalten wie der Papa bringt doppelt Spaß und die Kleinen fühlen sich gleich 2m größer 
Warum unsere Kinder mit Schrott rumfahren lassen, wir würden es doch auch nicht wollen...

RIDE ON!


----------



## Pan Tau (2. Juni 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> [...] bei den "alten" xtr schaltwerken der 95xer serie ist diese feder eher auf der schwachen seite ...



Leider kenne ich mich bei älteren Shimano-Schaltwerken nicht sonderlich gut aus - nach was/welcher Bezeichnung muss ich denn bspw. bei ebay suchen?


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Juni 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich mich bei älteren Shimano-Schaltwerken nicht sonderlich gut aus - nach was/welcher Bezeichnung muss ich denn bspw. bei ebay suchen?



rd-m951 ist das von mir verwendete, der nachfolger hört auf den namen rd-m953

ciao
flo


----------



## chowi (2. Juni 2010)

Nabend,

großes Kind fährt Sram Attack auf 7-fach Dura Ace SW
kleines Kind fährt SRT 600 auf 8-fach S 600 SW

beide fahren 1x8 Gänge.

Gruß chowi


----------



## Edelziege (3. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich würde für Kinder keine MRX oder SRT Drehgriffe nehmen (und auch für Erwachsene nicht). Die haben eine reibungsbasierte Rasterung und sind deshalb prinzipiell schwergängiger. Die neueren SRAM mit den dünnen AMY Griffen sind meiner Meinung nach das Kindertauglichste.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hophop (6. Juni 2010)

Edelziege schrieb:


> Die neueren SRAM mit den dünnen AMY Griffen sind meiner Meinung nach das Kindertauglichste.


Hallo,
welche Modelle sind das?
gruß
mv.


----------



## Pan Tau (7. Juni 2010)

hophop schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welche Modelle sind das?
> gruß
> mv.



"Amy-Griff" = Griff mit kleinerem Durchmesser => aus der aktuellen SRAM-Kollektion sind das auf alle Fälle die X.7 und X.9 Drehgriffschalter.

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sich die "Amy-Drehgriffschalter" auch leichter schalten lassen


----------



## Pan Tau (7. Juni 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> rd-m951 ist das von mir verwendete, der nachfolger hört auf den namen rd-m953
> 
> ciao
> flo



Danke, aber der Fluch der "Classic Parts" macht diese Schaltwerke schon wieder ziemlich teuer 

Vielleicht ist es in diesem Fall besser, gleich ein aktuelles Schaltwerk mit passenden Drehgriffen zu kaufen...


----------

